# biggest blind



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 21, 2019)

this would be an hour long event like multi where the competitor does one solve of any cube they choose.

it would give opportunities to people who do really big bld such as Enoch gray


----------



## jronge94 (May 21, 2019)

Are you suggesting an event where anyone can try to do any NxNxN puzzle bld with the tiebreaker is time? or also other puzzles? because I actually like the idea of this event 

If you also suggest other events how would that work?

And the only real downside is how easy it would be to dnf this event.
As where 29/30 is a success in multi 8x8bld of by 3 centers is probably very painful


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 22, 2019)

I think only nxn because it would be way to hard to organise otherwise

on the fact that it would be really easy to DNF I think that's where tactics would come into it. you would have to decide whether you want to risk an 8bld which you could easily DNF or go safe on a 6bld for higher success rate.

I also think it would be call as an event on the weekly comps because with that I think the more events the better


----------



## mark49152 (May 22, 2019)

Not sure I understand this proposal. How would results be ranked? Highest order cube successfully solved, then time?

If so, I suspect it will usually end up looking like a variant of 5BLD, where most competitors shoot for best 5BLD time while a few hardcore people try to trump them with a 6BLD safety. 

It would be too niche, and not different enough, IMHO.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2019)

LOL Mark - you should know by now that I would always go for 7x7x7 or higher. With my 7x7x7 success rate lately, I'd probably win every other week unless someone else goes that high or higher, so your strategy would make zero sense.

For an official event, I think this is obviously not very practical (although if they were to have it, I would go for a 7x7x7 until I got one successfully, then start going for 8x8x8; I suspect the world record would pretty quickly become 10x10x10, with 11x11x11 being quite possible to see not long after). For the weekly, I personally really love the idea, but I suspect I would be one of only a few who would feel that way. I already push my luck by abusing my power to keep 6BLD and 7BLD in the weekly competition; I don't think I'll push it farther by adding this event demagogically.


----------



## mark49152 (May 22, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> LOL Mark - you should know by now that I would always go for 7x7x7 or higher. With my 7x7x7 success rate lately, I'd probably win every other week unless someone else goes that high or higher, so your strategy would make zero sense.


Well, I did say "usually" .


----------



## One Wheel (May 22, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I already push my luck by abusing my power to keep 6BLD and 7BLD in the weekly competition



Please keep abusing that power. I hope to compete in 6BLD and 7BLD someday.


----------



## jronge94 (May 22, 2019)

mark49152 said:


> Not sure I understand this proposal. How would results be ranked? Highest order cube successfully solved, then time?
> 
> If so, I suspect it will usually end up looking like a variant of 5BLD, where most competitors shoot for best 5BLD time while a few hardcore people try to trump them with a 6BLD safety.
> 
> It would be too niche, and not different enough, IMHO.



Tbf in the regulations they could put that the smallest puzzle you're allowed to attempt is 6x6x6. But it would be fun to see the event completion list become a lot more difficult to achieve.
And at PBQ comps or worlds it would be fun to see people do a Bo3 of this event where people would be able to safety a 6bld or 7bld and go for the title of World champion.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 22, 2019)

mark49152 said:


> Not sure I understand this proposal. How would results be ranked? Highest order cube successfully solved, then time?
> 
> If so, I suspect it will usually end up looking like a variant of 5BLD, where most competitors shoot for best 5BLD time while a few hardcore people try to trump them with a 6BLD safety.
> 
> It would be too niche, and not different enough, IMHO.


the winner would be the largest cube solved with time as a tie breaker.

as for your point on most people stopping on 5 bld I disagree because that doesn't happen In multi does it. some people will not be bothered to do large cubes but the majority would go for large attempts I feel


----------



## mark49152 (May 22, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> as for your point on most people stopping on 5 bld I disagree because that doesn't happen In multi does it. some people will not be bothered to do large cubes but the majority would go for large attempts I feel


Multi is not as unforgiving. Success rates are already low for 5BLD, so if you're right and most people shoot for 6BLD+, we'd just see more unfilled podiums. I don't think it's enough for an event to offer rare but impressive PBs or records. It should also offer good prospects of competition on the day, not mass DNFs.


----------



## jronge94 (May 24, 2019)

mark49152 said:


> Multi is not as unforgiving. Success rates are already low for 5BLD, so if you're right and most people shoot for 6BLD+, we'd just see more unfilled podiums. I don't think it's enough for an event to offer rare but impressive PBs or records. It should also offer good prospects of competition on the day, not mass DNFs.



Although I find this an excelent argument, the same could be said about early competitions with 4bld and 5bld.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WC2005/results/all#e444bf 

e.g. worlds 2005. No one got a success and it probably wasn't expected to get full podiums in both 4bld and 5bld, yet it was held, due to the sheer difficulty of certain events they could get reckognised. Some events just need time to evolve, our understanding of bigbld has evolved exponentionally since then, not saying it can't evolve anymore, but if enough people put enough practice I could see full podiums in 10 years with competitions where Bo2 is held.
But tbf, due to your argument you made me feel undecided on the subject at this point in time


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 24, 2019)

The other thing Is I don’t think there should be a minimum cube size to go for so then at least three people would get a success I think though they may just be 4 3 or even 2bld at some comps and at Bind comps and championships people would get big cube successes


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 24, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> The other thing Is I don’t think there should be a minimum cube size to go for so then at least three people would get a success I think though they may just be 4 3 or even 2bld at some comps and at Bind comps and championships people would get big cube successes


I disagree completely. We don’t have a way for people to do big bld bigger than 5BLD in comp, and so I think that this would be a great way for people like Enoch to really shine. Also, having any size would make it no harder than anything else in BLD, possibly even easier, to get a success and therefore be easy to get platinum. If you could do 2BLD, I could get a success, making it easier than 3BLD and therefore defeating the purpose of biggest blind at least being somewhat big. It should be prestigious to have success, and time limit for 1 attempt should be 1 hour.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 24, 2019)

enoch would still get recognition because he would probably get world record and championship podiums
I think that the all events completion club is hard enough and does not need to be harder.
also no comps are going to want ot hold it if its 6 bld minimum due to the fact that success rates would be so low and you would have lots of empty podiums


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 24, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> enoch would still get recognition because he would probably get world record and championship podiums
> I think that the all events completion club is hard enough and does not need to be harder.
> also no comps are going to want ot hold it if its 6 bld minimum due to the fact that success rates would be so low and you would have lots of empty podiums


I think that if one has an event that is unique and interesting (this event), then we shouldn’t be basing our event list on the all events completion club. People could learn how to safety big attempts. Also, if you know 5BLD, and you’re sub-15 which is hard enough, safetying a 6BLD attempt could be under 1 hr not too unreasonably. I just feel like if there’s such a low barrier of entry, then it’s kind of stupid to have it because it’s even lower than 3BLD.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2019)

I like the idea, but it is sadly impractical to make it official.


----------

